

Writing cross-platform Node.js - shapeshed
http://shapeshed.com/writing-cross-platform-node/

======
malandrew
What about pre-install scripts? The problem I've encountered with them is that
npm still hasn't installed the dependencies in your package.json, so you can't
have any dependencies in your pre-install scripts (at least on first install.
on subsequent installs they will work if the modules your script depends on
has already been installed).

Also izs' `osenv` module will help you get the home directory cross platform.

    
    
        var osenv = require("osenv");
        var homePath = osenv.home();
    

[https://github.com/isaacs/osenv](https://github.com/isaacs/osenv)

------
malandrew
How timely since I'm working on this issue right now.

The biggest issue I'm struggling with is how to set up automated testing for
cross-platform node.js code. vagrant-windows is dependent on the woefully out-
of-date WinRM gem and no matter what workaround I try I simply cannot get
windows working in vagrant. Furthermore I simply know too little about working
with windows to even attempt to fix up the WinRM gem and vagrant-windows
plugin.

If anyone else here is working on cross-platform node.js code, how do you
handle automated testing?

